# Anyone running a Mercury Revolution 4 prop?



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a 2001 SEA-PRO 235WA with a 5.0 I/O and wanting to possibly change to one of these props. It currently has a 17" black max aluminum prop on it, it will run over the recommened rpm by 100 rpm's and doesn't handle very well when docking. I have read good things about this prop, just looking for some honest feedback from someone with a similar sized/type boat.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was hunting for the right prop a few years back. Tried a 21p Laser II, loved it but couldn't get to proper WOT. Tried a 21p Vengeance, hated it. ZERO bowlift. Wasn't any better than an aluminum prop except it was SS. Went to a 19p Laser II but was lacking a bit of top end. Went to a 17p Revolution 4 ( it was a Vensura actually- same prop though) and it ran great but lacked bow lift, which surprised me. Finally went to a 19p Tempest Plus and Waa-Laa- the perfect prop for my boat. 
The 4 blade had great bite, excellent handling, was very, very smooth compared to the 3 blades ( and that shocked me by how much smoother) but for whatever reason my boat didn't like it and it would porpoise at WOT. I liked the prop a lot but went back to the Tempest and love it. 
For a 23' W/A with an I/O it should be a good prop. I don't think you'll be trimming way up like on an outboard and bow lift for you may be better with your set-up. It also will drop your RPM down. 
I know they are very popular in the salt for bigger, heavier boats like yours. May want to look at a Mirage as well though if the 4-blade doesn't do it for you.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have a 21 rev 4 on my boat but I have a 250hp outboard different application on my rig its night and day better than a 3 blade. The rev 4 works well for boats need stern and bow lift and grip and power in rough water. 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm also looking to re-prop this season. I had a new outdrive installed last year and even though it is supposed to be the same gear ratio, the performance leaves a lot to be desired. I'm running a 23-1/2 foot hardtop. Both ends of the speed range are terrible...I can make RPM but no speed and it takes for ever to get on plane. I'm thinking a 4 blade will solve the issue. Any thoughts...?


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

I too am re-propping this year.
23 PennYan, 4.3 Merc, Alpha I outdrive
3800lbs, 38 mph @ 4400 rpms
Current prop 14.5" / 3 blade aluminum / 17 pitch
Looking to lower pitch to maximize power in mid rpm range to minimize engine 'lugging" in heavy seas and heavy load. Plus more bite. Not worried about WOT speed. 

I sent all the same performance specs to 2 very reputable, long time in biz Prop guys and asked for their suggestions.

Each highly suggested stainless. Each suggested dropping pitch to 15". 
However, one suggested a 3-blade and one suggested a 4-blade.

Each company offers a return period with minimal charge to keep trying props til you get one you're pleased with. I'm probably gonna try the 4-blade first.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have a 21 ft cobia with a 5.7 vortec in it. i went to a 19 p high five 5 blade prop i bought off ebay for 275.00. i wouldnt take a 1000.00 for it if i couldnt replace it. i had a 3 blade 19 p ss prop on it. my boat was ok when we were just out boating. but when we got loaded up on erie it just didnt perform, so i tried the high five and fell in love with it. i get on plane right now and will stay on plane at a slower speed, and the boat handles like a dream. so i would say you will be much happier with the 4 blade over the 3 blade. good luck, and let us know how it works out for you.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just in case your interested there is a 19 p high five prop selling on ebay. the auction ends in about 10 hrs. its only up to 150.00 right now. just wait until the last to make your bid if you want to bid on it. just make sure your signed in before you bid. and bid the max you are willing to pay, because others wait until the last to bid, and you only get to make 1 bid. if your willing to go up to 250.00 or 300.00 then thats what you want to bid. then ebay will only bid what it takes to win the auction. if it only goes to 225.00 then that would be what you pay. if it goes for more than your max bid then you wont get it. the people that waits until the end of the auction to bid are called snippers. and im a good one.LOL.

like i said i will never give up my high five 5 blade prop. its like another boat with the 5 blade over the 3 blade. now you might lose about 2 or maby even 3 mph at wot. but it will come out of the hole like a jet sled. and it will stay on plane at slower speeds and your boat will handle like a lincoln town car,LOL. it will corner better than ever, my boat has no cavatation at all in the turns.
sherman


----------

